# Engine RPM



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

I am a new here and I was wondering for all you guys with the 2005 A4, At what speed does your engine turn at 65mph? My dealer said its supposed to be at 1800 RPM but I am seeing 2000-2200 on mine. For you guys that know your stuff, is this a problem if I am reving higher than avg, or is there anything I can do to help? 

As a little background I have 1400 miles on her. So if it is just cause I am not broken in yet, let me know. All of my mileage so far has been extreme traffic city mileage. I have not been on a trip longer than 20 miles yet.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I have an M6 but don't think you have anything to worry about. Your range sounds about right. I'm not sure how much speedo's vary, mine is at 67 when doing 65 actual.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I think my A4 is at 60mph at about 2000 rpm. I was a little disappointed my first highway trip....if I recall, 80mph is 2500 rpm (gotta check these). My Z28 is around 2000 rpm at 80 mph +. You think that for fuel efficiency they would have had a 5 gear automatic or something. I don't know much about gears, but i'm sure this set up might be the best for speed reasons. Do our GTO's have 346 gears? I can't recall at the moment...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mrbst47 said:


> I am a new here and I was wondering for all you guys with the 2005 A4, At what speed does your engine turn at 65mph? My dealer said its supposed to be at 1800 RPM but I am seeing 2000-2200 on mine. For you guys that know your stuff, is this a problem if I am reving higher than avg, or is there anything I can do to help?
> 
> As a little background I have 1400 miles on her. So if it is just cause I am not broken in yet, let me know. All of my mileage so far has been extreme traffic city mileage. I have not been on a trip longer than 20 miles yet.
> 
> ...



Hey Matt. My 6 Speed is 1500RPM @ 60 and 1750 @ 70 in 6th gear. Your auto is a 4 speed so that doesnt suprise me. You can obviously count the shifts, there should be 3 on the way up to 60. If you get all 3 then your good, now while at 60 hold your speed steady and make sure you keep your foot as steady as possible on the accelerator. Take your other foot and press your brake pedal ever so slightly. All you are trying to do is activate the brake switch, watch your tachometer when you do this. You should see a marked rise in the RPM as the computer disengages the lockup solenoid in the torque converter. Your car must be at full operating temp when you do this. If you cannot get the rpm's to rise when the brake lights come on, then I would suspect that your torque converter is not locking up. If it does, then everything is working and you have nothing to worry about. :cheers


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I tested it out today on the way to work...

A4 - at 62 mph, 2000 rpms

A4 - at 80 mph, about 2600 rpms

mmmmmmm.....gulp gulp gulp


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> Ok, I tested it out today on the way to work...
> 
> A4 - at 62 mph, 2000 rpms
> 
> ...


80 MPH is just about 2000 RPM in 6th with an M6 tranny.
The A4 seriously needs another gear, but I take it GM doesn't have a suitable (durability- and price-wise) 5-speed autobox. Even if it added $700 to the overall price of the car, it would save money by eliminating the guzzler tax.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

BigNick said:


> 80 MPH is just about 2000 RPM in 6th with an M6 tranny.
> The A4 seriously needs another gear, but I take it GM doesn't have a suitable (durability- and price-wise) 5-speed autobox. Even if it added $700 to the overall price of the car, it would save money by eliminating the guzzler tax.


when i red light race i drop mine to 1st and get about 40 b4 i hit red line and shift to 2nd. i can relly make my a4 ike a stick and stick it to them. dont mess with me :rofl: 
come on TESTME!!! thats what i want my tag to say, but my wife want let me :confused


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

mrbst47 said:


> I am a new here and I was wondering for all you guys with the 2005 A4, At what speed does your engine turn at 65mph? My dealer said its supposed to be at 1800 RPM but I am seeing 2000-2200 on mine. For you guys that know your stuff, is this a problem if I am reving higher than avg, or is there anything I can do to help?
> 
> As a little background I have 1400 miles on her. So if it is just cause I am not broken in yet, let me know. All of my mileage so far has been extreme traffic city mileage. I have not been on a trip longer than 20 miles yet.
> 
> ...


Your gearing is what it is... the only other thing it could be is your Torque converter. The best way to check that is, while you are going down the road with your foot on the gas at a steady pace, touch the brake peddle just enought to make the brake lights come on and no more... your RPM should increase an amount that you can see on the Tach... this is your converter slipping preparing to shift or let off gas.... if your converter does not do this then its screwed up and will sit at higher RPM than its supposed to. The bad part about this is when its in this state it is not cooling the converter it only cools when it is in its locked state... all of this is what my bro had me check when my truck 2002 sierra 5.3l w/4L60E Tranny... I am sure its the same for the goat it has a 4L65E in it which just means stronger parts i think... the converter and function of all of it should be the same.

Interedted to see your results


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hey Matt. My 6 Speed is 1500RPM @ 60 and 1750 @ 70 in 6th gear. Your auto is a 4 speed so that doesnt suprise me. You can obviously count the shifts, there should be 3 on the way up to 60. If you get all 3 then your good, now while at 60 hold your speed steady and make sure you keep your foot as steady as possible on the accelerator. Take your other foot and press your brake pedal ever so slightly. All you are trying to do is activate the brake switch, watch your tachometer when you do this. You should see a marked rise in the RPM as the computer disengages the lockup solenoid in the torque converter. Your car must be at full operating temp when you do this. If you cannot get the rpm's to rise when the brake lights come on, then I would suspect that your torque converter is not locking up. If it does, then everything is working and you have nothing to worry about. :cheers


HEhehe should have read all the posts... at least now I can tell the bro seems to know what he is talking about  good luck


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah I think it is just the gearing is not set up for anything but extreme acceleration. There is nothing wrong with it. I really appreciate the ehlp guys. Thank You


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> when i red light race i drop mine to 1st and get about 40 b4 i hit red line and shift to 2nd. i can relly make my a4 ike a stick and stick it to them. dont mess with me :rofl:
> come on TESTME!!! thats what i want my tag to say, but my wife want let me :confused


If you have an automatic, it would be faster to just put the pedal to the metal. You don't really need to shift for yourself unless you're interpreting the best gear for the situation better than your car can (ie. about to climb a hill, curvy roads, etc.)


----------

